# Tunisia July 08



## Raikiri (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi,

I'm going to Tunisia at the end of July. I'm interested in mainly Labidognatha spiders, scorpions and Scolopendra. Does anybody know where should I search them? I mean exact locations (city, region) not infos like under rocks, barks.
Btw is anybody here from Tunisia??

Thanks you in aticipation,
Raikiri

P.S: after I returned I'll post pics.


----------



## bengerno (Jul 8, 2008)

I was there a few years ago...and found nothing. I mean no scorps, no big spiders and just a terminal leg of a scolopendra. I searched not far from the beach on a construction site a few miles from Monastir. 
Good luck!


----------



## Raikiri (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for sharing! I noticed animals except those who has bigger colonies lives far away from human populations. Even in bigger forests, fields next to the smallest roads you can't find anything special.. In Greece 500 meters from small roads I managed to find rarer spp.


----------



## Raikiri (Jul 10, 2008)

Somebody from Tunisia???

I heard that turists were kidnapped who left the 'safe bay-area' for receiving ransom. I'd like to leave the bay-area to find interesting creatures. Any experience, information would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Raikiri (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi,

I’ve returned from Tunisia. Unfortunately I didn’t manage to find invertebrates. We booked our holiday in Hotel Palm Marina, what situated in the eastern coast, in Port El Kantaoui. http://www.elmouradi.com/cr2.resa/ui/aba/hotel_detail.aspx?user=869&id=711&ilng=1&curr=1
The hotel was great, I can just recommend it.
We went on a 2 days trip to Sahara. The basic trip costs 145 TND (approx. 80EUR)/person. You can go on a jeep tour where you can see a famous rock and a place where Star Wars IV was filmed. One jeep has 7 seats, each seat costs 45 TND (approx. 25EUR). So if you want to go alone you have to pay 7x 45TND. This tour was very nice! The driver go as fast as he can, go directly into holes, rocks and of course go to the top of almost vertical surfaces then down, so it’s 2 in 1, because it’s like a roller coaster. You can ride a camel for 15TND/hour (approx. 8,3EUR/h) what is a great feeling, too! During break time you can collect send. The journey route is the following: pick up passengers from their hotels-El Djem where you can visit an amphitheatre- Matmata where you can visit underground dwellings-Douz the biggest oasis, where you can ride a camel (optional)-Kebili where you sleep in a 4 star hotel. It has a pool what is very nice after a 600 km journey in 45-47 degrees Centigrade..  Next day you should get up at 04.00 am, because the tour continues. You go to Degache throw the Chott el Djerid what is a dry salt lake. In Degache you change vehicle and start a tour by jeeps. (Optional) First you go to an oasis area and see a very small lake, but probably that is the only lake what you can see there. In this lake I’ve seen one frog. The next station is the famous rock, finally visiting the place where SW IV was filmed. After you return to your bus you head to Kairouan, what is a holy city with its huge mosque. You visit a place where carpets are being made. Of course you can purchase, there are many silk carpets, too. A silk rug (approx. 50x80 cm) costs 1400EUR. They accept credit card  Each square meter of the silk rug contains 1.000.000 knots! This is quality. Then finally after 1200-1300 km you arrive to your hotel. The price as well as the route is fixed to avoid rivalry. I don’t now what will be the route in next year, perhaps it will change.
I’ve contacted a tourist agent, she told me south parts are dangerous for tourists. Areas near to the beach where hotels can be found are safe, however because of many people you can’t find invertebrates. Once in the beach I found a small Salticidae sp. but that’s all. In my whole vacation I’ve seen just one web in an oasis. Just one spider, no scorpions. In the south part of Tunisia the temperature is very high, so nothing can be found except camels. Invertebrates live in oasis areas, but those places what are safe infected with noisy tourists. So if you want to go to Tunisia you should go to the south part, and of course with at least 4 friends. If you hire jeeps please remember you should hire at least 2. Just one is dangerous. People are very-very poor there, so they do everything for even 1 TND (approx. 0,5EUR) They follow you in 100-200 meters and try to sell necklaces, ametists. Most of the things they sell are fakes. You can buy diamonds, too, but keep in mind: they do it with a blue pen..
Don’t hesitate to contact me if you have questions!

Some pics:

Petrol station..




































Perhaps the only water source






SW IV just for fans 












Oasis area






Wanna some carpet? This is just one room...






You can find invertebrates in the sea..






All the best,
Raikiri


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Aug 1, 2008)

woah...
that starwars thing is awesome
if only i could remember the name..


----------



## ErikWestblom (Aug 3, 2008)

bobtard said:


> woah...
> that starwars thing is awesome
> if only i could remember the name..


Tatooine. It's named by the town Tataouine in Tunisia. The town where they filmed the scenes is Matmata, guess that's what's on the pics. The hotel in Matmata is where they filmed Luke's home in SW IV.

I was in Tunisia in April


----------



## Raikiri (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, they filmed some parts in Matmata, but the place where I took the pic is far away from that village.. This place is near to the afghan border. Sorry I don't remember it's name..


----------



## ErikWestblom (Aug 4, 2008)

Raikiri said:


> Yeah, they filmed some parts in Matmata, but the place where I took the pic is far away from that village.. This place is near to the afghan border. Sorry I don't remember it's name..


Afghan border? oO
Not Algerian?


----------



## Raikiri (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh, rotfl... You're right, Algerian.. sorry..
Btw Erik have you found invertebrates there? If yes, where??


----------



## ahas (Aug 8, 2008)

I want some of those carpets!  :}


----------



## Raikiri (Aug 9, 2008)

ahas said:


> I want some of those carpets!  :}


The smallest one costs approx. 200-300EUR.. Are you sure?

This type has 2 parts. If you get married you buy one. With your wife/husband you cut in in the middle then put the 2 alike parts next to both sides of your bed. In case of divorce both of you get one part.






Many types are available






How its made.. Arabians think only Allah is perfect, so they made consciously at least one mistake during making the carpet. Just Allah can be perfect.


----------



## pato_chacoana (Aug 11, 2008)

Very nice, congrats on your trip


----------



## Raikiri (Aug 13, 2008)

pato_chacoana said:


> Very nice, congrats on your trip


Thank you!


----------



## border (Aug 17, 2008)

Raikiri said:


> Hi,
> 
> I’ve returned from Tunisia. Unfortunately I didn’t manage to find invertebrates. We booked our holiday in Hotel Palm Marina, what situated in the eastern coast, in Port El Kantaoui. http://www.elmouradi.com/cr2.resa/ui/aba/hotel_detail.aspx?user=869&id=711&ilng=1&curr=1
> The hotel was great, I can just recommend it.
> ...


 Great carpets and nice pics Fellow


----------



## border (Aug 17, 2008)

pato_chacoana said:


> Very nice, congrats on your trip


 Hi Pato: Do you have B.allbopilosum.If you can send me aty my private mail.
Regards


----------

